# Failing to upload my profile picture



## mrs.mom (Jan 4, 2011)

*Hi, I am trying to upload my profile picture but I always get an error message saying ( failed upload file). How can I fix this?*


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 4, 2011)

You need to check your image.  


> Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 100 by 100 pixels or 64.0 KB (whichever is smaller).


  The upload has to meet these requirements.


----------



## mrs.mom (Jan 4, 2011)

*still fail to upload my profile picture*

My picture is 100 x 75 pixels but still fail to upload


----------



## Zereh (Jan 4, 2011)

What file format is your picture in? .jpg? .png?


----------



## msmofet (Jan 4, 2011)

WTHeck is going on with the avi's? It says upload failed but it did load?


----------



## mrs.mom (Jan 4, 2011)

My picture is a jpg


----------



## mrs.mom (Jan 4, 2011)

*still fail to upload*

my picture is a jpeg


----------



## Alix (Jan 4, 2011)

Did you check the KB? Sometimes a 100x100 pic will still be too large for the site. It must be under 64.
If you still can't get it, email it to me and I'll try for you.


----------



## GB (Jan 4, 2011)

It looks like you have a profile picture loaded, but not an avatar.


----------

